# phpldapadmin and apache-2.0.54

## Nahor

When I upgrade apache-2.0.52-r1 to apache-2.0.54-r1, my phpldapadmin stops working correctly. I can log in juste fine, but when I try to expand ldap tree, it don't get anything.

When I downgrade back to apache 2.0.52, it works fine again.

the access_error log shows the followin:

```

*** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x404bba7c ***

*** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x404bba7c ***

[Wed May 18 15:35:09 2005] [notice] child pid 23160 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Wed May 18 15:35:09 2005] [notice] child pid 23159 exit signal Aborted (6)

[Wed May 18 15:35:09 2005] [notice] child pid 23157 exit signal Aborted (6)

```

Does anyone encounter that problem?

----------

## prune

Hi,

I have the same problem. It started when I upgrade to apache-2.0.54-x. I mean x as I tried the -r4 and the beta -r5. Both have the same problem.

As I use LDAP a lot, I had some testing. I re-emerged gcc, glibc, apache, php, mop_php, openldap, openssl... 

It seems apache can answer a LDAP query, but sometimes it fails with the crash of the process. If you do many queries (I used "ab" to stress the server on a page doing a search and displaying it (24 entries returned)) you sure will have a crash and a "glibc error".

As I was investigating, i tried to disable some apache modules. 

I found that everything was working fine if you disable the -D LDAP and -D AUTH_LDAP (all apache ldap modules  :Smile:  when starting apache.

Thay may mean a double library conflict between apache linking and php linking ? 

I wansn't able to know what the problem is. I still have a strace of the apache process crashing, but wasn't able to understand why it crashes. 

I can provide some info if needed. 

Maybe the bug does not come from apache itself but from the mod_ldap / mod_auth_ldap modules ? 

I think this is a serious bug that need to be investigated.

As I don't know where to report it I start here....

Anybody out there who use apache / php / ldap to reproduce the error ?

--

Prune

----------

## Nahor

yes, I do have LDAP and AUTH_LDAP in my apache startup conf.

Unfortunately, I need them because I do some apache LDAP authentication (AuthLDAPURL and friends). PHP LDAP auth will probably work without those because it uses LDAP from PHP. But apache LDAP authentication require them (I think).

----------

## dju`

same thing here...

----------

## Bowmore

I have the same problem with ldapadmin/apache-2.0.54...

But LDAP-authentication via .htaccess in Apache2 works (until now)...

----------

## Nahor

FYI: bug 94583 and forum 

Summary: bug in Apache 2.0.54 that will be fixed with 2.0.55

----------

